# Schrittmotoren ansteuern



## HDD (1 März 2006)

Hallo,
ich soll in einer Fräse drei Schrittmotoren ansteuern und zwar jeden Antrieb nur über je einen Taster vor und zurück das ganze mit Geschwindigkeitseinstellung über Poti. und Endlagenbegrenzung über Endschalter.
Es war mal eine Steuerung drin die aber komplett defekt ist und von der es keine Unterlagen mehr gibt .
Also bräuchte ich ein Leistungsteil und ein Steuerung das ganze so günstig wie möglich . 
Wenn jemand einen Link zu einem Hersteller hätte oder so was schon mal realisiert hat währe ich sehr dankbar über eine Info.
Und eine Anzeige für den Verfahrweg denke da an Heidenhahn die sind da auch schon mehrfach verbaut.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

HDD


----------



## Helmut (3 März 2006)

Hallo HDD,

müssen deine drei Stepper synchronisiert werden oder kann jeder einzeln gesteuert werden?

Gruss

Helmut


----------



## HDD (3 März 2006)

Hallo Helmut ,
es soll jeder einzeln verfahren werden.

HDD


----------



## Helmut (3 März 2006)

Hallo HDD,

Günstigste mit bekannte Lösung:

Simatic S7-200 CPU 222 (DC/DC/DC) zusätzlich ein EM253.

Wahrscheinlich einfacher aber sicher teurer:

Simatic S7-200 CPU 224 oder größer zusätzlich drei EM253.

Unterschiede:
Jede S7-200 CPU (DC/DC/DC) Version hat zwei Pulsausgänge "onboard" damit könntest du schon mal zwei Schrittmotore über Leistungsendstufen steuern. Der dritte über EM353.

CPU ~ 210€, EM253 ~395€

EM253: Rel. und Abs. Bewegungen, Drehrichtung wird selbständig ermittelt, S-Kurve, Referenzpunktfahrt 4 Modi, Tipbetrieb, ...
Steuerpanel für IBS inclusive Modifikation der wichtigsten Parameter kostenloser Bestandteil der SW.

Bei den Onboard kannst nur Rel. Bewegungen ausführen, Drehrichtung must du vorgeben. Kein IBS oder Steuer Tool.

Lad dir doch mal das entsprechende Beispiel von Siemens unter:

www.ad.siemens.de/microset

Viel Spaß.

Helmut


----------



## HDD (3 März 2006)

Hallo Helmut,
danke für die Antwort. Ich habe mittlerweile eine Lösung gefunden die ich einfach über Taster Ansteuern kann.
www.ec-motion.de. 


HDD


----------

